

Netflix may lose $1.8M to $3.6M in revenue per day over outage - bootload
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=9676

======
dougp
I don't think netflix will lose too many customers over this. It was really
cool to get an e-mail saying sorry we haven't shipped your disk we will credit
you before I even realized something was wrong. Normal companies just act like
nothing is happening and you have to call them to get a credit.

